# Do you need a guest certificate for an RCI trade into DVC?



## goofygirl17 (Nov 2, 2010)

My mom gave my brother an RCI week and he traded it for Wilderness Lodge.  Does she need to give him a guest certificate?  I'm going to have my sil check to see whose name is on the reservation at DVC member services.

Thanks!!
Goofygirl


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2010)

The reservation will be in the name of the owner of the RCI Acct. (your mother.)  So yes, your brother will need a guest certificate to check in.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks!  My sil just emailed me that she got the certificate when she made the trade.

Thanks again!


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 2, 2010)

A related question...  If I have exchanged two DVC units (for the same dates) and will be there for check-in on both and will be taking financial responsibility for both, do I need a guest certificate for the second?

We got two 2BR units at Wilderness Lodge and will be going with my brother and his family.


----------



## BevL (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope, as long as you sign in and it's your credit card, you shouldn't have any problem.


----------

